# Wanted Shingle Crew - South Metro Atlanta



## CMIinATL (Jan 23, 2009)

<P>We are in need of a shingle crew. email <A href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</A> </P>


----------



## Gladysjames (Mar 14, 2013)

*Los Angeles general contractors, eConstruct Inc*

Shingle crew is safety for home Roofing.But we must fix some Quality and Very strong Shingles.Then only the roof will be strong in both summer and winter and also for Rainy Seasons.For Quality Shingles just make contact and check the website with Econstruction Los Angeles General Contractors


----------

